# Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?



## KempA (8. September 2012)

*Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Hallo,

wollte mir Anfang nächster Woche endlich meinen neuen PC bestellen, meiner ruckelt bei BF3 sogar auf lowsettings bei 1920x1080.
Hab mich ma en bisschen umgeschaut, jedoch bin ich garnet mehr auf der Höhe was Hardware betrifft.
Ich spiele eigentlich hauptsächlich CS:S und jetzt eben auch CS:GO, jedoch auch ab und an Battlefield (würd ich ohne Ruckler wahrscheinlich öfters spielen) und im nächsten Jahr will ich dann GTA 5 suchten. Sonst mach ich um neue Spiele eigentlich meistens einen Bogen (oft auch wegen meines PCs).
Windows brauche ich eigentlich keins, aber da man ja für 14,99€ dann das Upgrade zu Win 8 bekommt, würde ich wohl eins mitkaufen.
Aus meinem alten PC würde ich eine Samsung HD103 SJ übernehmen (aber eher als zusätzliche Speicher, 1 TB reicht nicht mehr) und eventuell den DVD-Brenner (falls es sonst knapp mit dem Budget wird). Gespielt wird auf einem BenQ XL2420T auf 1920*1080@120Hz.
Bin jetzt auf diesen Pc gestoßen One Gamestar PC XL Core i7-3770, 4x 3.4 Ghz, 8192GB DDR3, 1000GB, 60GB sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus, aber wie schon gesagt, ich bin was Hardware betrifft nicht mehr auf der Höhe.
Selbst zusammenbauen wäre aber 0 Problem, hab ich schon ziemlich oft gemacht. Wenn es nicht viel teurer ist, würde ich die Teile ganz gerne bei Alternate bestellen, da ich da gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe 
Der Preis des One-PCs wäre die absolute Obergrenze, lieber etwas günstiger.
Falls ihr noch was wissen möchtet nur raus damit 

Grüße und schonmals vielen Dank!


----------



## Labiso (8. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Erstmal noch ne frage.
Hast du vor zu Übertakten?
Mindfactory, Hardwareversand sind genauso gut wie Alternate und meist auch günstiger
Gehäuse irgendwelche spezielen Wünsche und farben?


----------



## KempA (8. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Wenn ich übertakte, dann nur minimal. Also vllt +0,3-0,6 Ghz und die Graka whrs erst später hinaus wenn sie einfach nicht mehr reicht.
Gehäuse hab ich keine speziellen Wünsche. Am besten schwarz, schlicht aber trotzdem edel


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22084c093d9bf16b2d5e7495ac897164303751cef0065

so was ?


----------



## KempA (8. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Sind die aktuellen ATIs schneller als die von Nvidia? Hatte nämlich eigentlich immer Nvidia und wenn die AMDs nicht wesentlich schneller sind, würde ich gerne dabei bleiben (sorry, hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen).
Das Gehäuse ist mir schon ein bisschen zu auffällig, aber da ist es ja kein Problem mir schnell eins auszusuchen.
Wie siehts mit dem i5 imd Vergleich zum i7 aus? Gerade auf GTA bezogen wäre es wohl ratsam das schnellstmögliche zu nehmen, wenn man mal an GTA 4 denkt.


----------



## Labiso (8. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Hab mal das hier zusammen gestellt es muss nicht unbedingt der Preis sein 
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220203bc9c8f36889be87079f03360f1dffa4ed3abc32
Was sagst zum Gehäuse?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (8. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Hallo recell, falls du noch nicht da warst, gehe bitte in den Thread und lies den Eröffnungs-Post

[Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung 

Wir wollen hier in der Kaufberatung den Ablauf und die Qualität der Beratung auf einem hohen Standard etablieren. Zu diesem Zweck und mit dem Ziel hoher Zufriedenheit der 
Beratungs- Anfrager ist dieser Guide angelegt worden. 

Danke und viel Erfolg bei Deiner Sys- Zusammenstellung - Greetz -


----------



## der_knoben (8. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Das von ich888 sieht schon sehr gut aus. So habe ich es nahezu auch bei alternate zusammengestellt. Da kostet das mit anderem Gehäuse (Cooler Master 690II Window USB3), Crucial m4 128GB, und inkl. Windows 7 HP 64bit 1295EUR.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Die 7970 und die GTX 670 sind gleichauf.
Die 7970 hat 3 GB Vram(ja, 2 GB können voll sein mit Mods) und sie lässt sich höher takten.

Der i7 leistet etwa 2-3 % mehr und kostet 100 Euro mehr.
Er bietet HT was aber in den meisten spielen nichts bringt.


Alternate ist überteuert !!


----------



## KempA (8. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Hallo recell, falls du noch nicht da warst, gehe bitte in den Thread und lies den Eröffnungs-Post
> 
> [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung
> 
> ...




 1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

Wie schon erwähnt sind 1300€ die maximele Obergrenze, lieber etwas günstiger

 2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen  Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw? 
           (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage,  Betriebssystem,...)

Nein

 3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten?
           (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)

Meine Samsung HD103SJ will ich zusätzlich verbauen, jedoch nicht als  Hauptspeicher. Außerdem könnte ich meinen DVD-Brenner noch verwenden.

 4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

Gerne auch Eigenbau

 5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?

BenQ XL2420T 1920x1080@120Hz

 6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2,   Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office,   Video-, Audio- & Bildbearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)

CS:S, CS:GO, BF3, GTA 5,...

 7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?

Ein wenig

 8.) Gibts sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?

Schlichtes, schwarzes Gehäuse. Ich würde gerne die Kombination Intel/Nvidia beibehalten, dies ist aber nicht zwingend.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220d1a24cf7e6cc35dfa3f7cb63d23c10b7804173abac

so kannst dus nehmen


----------



## Adi1 (8. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Beim Case schlage ich Dir dieses vor Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Beim Case schlage ich Dir dieses vor Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


 
Stimmt, das R4 ist auch gut.
Ich denke, da muss er dann einfach entscheiden, welches ihm besser gefällt.


----------



## Adi1 (8. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

@ ich888
Beim Shinobi core sind keine Lüfter drinne.


----------



## soth (8. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Wenn es NVIDIA sein soll, kannst du z.B. auch die  2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)  statt der HD7970 nehmen...
Der Rest von ich888s Zusammenstellung passt!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

War ja nur ein Vorschlag


----------



## Orizin (8. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*



Labiso schrieb:


> Hab mal das hier zusammen gestellt es muss nicht unbedingt der Preis sein
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220203bc9c8f36889be87079f03360f1dffa4ed3abc32
> Was sagst zum Gehäuse?


 
Eigentlich eine schöne Kombination. Allerdings ließe sich ein wenig sparen (mit den neuen Informationen bezüglich vorhandener Hardware im Hinterkopf:
HDD und ODD raus = -99,45 €
64GB SSD raus; dafür größere rein (256 GB) = +120,09 €
Sähe dann in der Summe so aus: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22063b019c61e8e3bba72560e06cb3a9278fb9e963b0b

Als Gehäuse werfe ich noch das Corsair Carbide 500R schwarz in den Raum. Sind gute Gehäuse, die wirklich viel Platz bieten um Kabel vernünftig zu führen und gute Hardware (auch größe) zu verbauen.

In Sachen CPU/Mainboard/Kühler ließe sich noch etwas anpassen, wenn man denn will. Beim MB würde ich persönlich zu Gigabyte tendieren und in Kombination mit einem i5-3750K und dem (langfristigen) Ziel stärkerer Übertaktung das GA-Z77X-UD3H empfhelen. Ist nen wirklich gutes Board mit exzellenten Übertaktungsmöglichkeiten!
Falls du wirklich nur geringfügig übertakten willst, würde es auch ein i5-3450 nebst Alpenföhn Sella tun. Das Ganze kompiniert mit einem Z77-Board (auch hier meine Empfehlung Richtung Gigabyte) würde dir die Möglichkeit geben, die CPU dauerhaft auf den Turbotakt von 3,5 GHz zu übertakten (auf allen Kernen). Eventuell sind sogar das ein oder andere MHz mehr drin.


Zusammenfassung:
*mit OC-Möglichkeit: *i5-3750K (mit meinen vorgeschlagenen Änderungen)
*"ohne" OC-Möglichkeit: *i5-3450


----------



## soth (8. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Das  GA-Z77X-UD3H  ist zwar ein klasse Mainboard, allerdings nur für SLI/Crossfire  interessant.
Alltagstaugliches OC bekommt man mit so ziemlich jedem  Z77 Mainboard hin...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Angeblich gibt es ja probleme den Macho auf z.B. das AsRock Z77 Pro4 zu montieren.
deswegen geht wohl nicht jedes Z77 Board.


----------



## soth (8. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Das war glaube ich das Pro3, aber das Pro4 ist ja auch so schmal....
Es ging mir aber eigentlich um die Aussage mit dem OC.


----------



## KempA (8. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*



ich888 schrieb:


> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220d1a24cf7e6cc35dfa3f7cb63d23c10b7804173abac
> 
> so kannst dus nehmen



Ich denke genau DAS werd ich auch machen 
Als Gehäuse werde ich mir wohl das R4 holen oder habt ihr noch andere Vorschläge? Eines mit Schalldämmung wäre wirklich von Vortei 
Bei der Graka werd ich noch überlegen, wenn ihr sagt die 7970 und die GTX670 sind gleichauf, die ATI jedoch über den größeren VRAM verfügt werde ich mir vllt die ATI holen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Achso, dann habe ich dich falsch verstanden


----------



## Jeanboy (8. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Kommt auf die Spiele an... Beim einen ist die AMD vorne, beim anderen die Nvidia...

Aber für BF3 und GTA5 würde ich die Grüne nehmen, da diese Spiele Nvidia optimiert sind.

Siehe Benchmark:

Nvidia Geforce GTX 670 im Test: Abgespeckt und trotzdem gut? Jetzt mit Testvideo! - Geforce GTX 670 im Test: Battlefield 3 (DX11)

(Finde grade nur für BF3)


----------



## der_knoben (8. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Die Probleme mit dem Pro3/Pro4 rühren eher vom Gehäuse, als vom MB. Denn bei mir passt das mit dem Macho.

Wenn hinten ein 120mm drin ist, könnte man den auch gegen einen SlipStream Slim 120mm tauschen, da der nur 12mm Tiefe hat, sollte der Platz dann reichen. Wäre wohl auch günstiger 8EUR für nen Lüfter auszugeben als 30EUR mehr für ein anderes Board .

Edit: @JEanboy
Crysis ist auch von NVidia unterstützt und wahrscheinlich auch dahingehend optimiert. Allerdings hat hier AMD eigentlich immer die Nase vorn.


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Aber für BF3 und GTA5 würde ich die Grüne nehmen, da diese Spiele Nvidia optimiert sind.


 

Woher willst du wissen ob GTA 5 Nvidia optimiert ist? 
Bis jetzt gibt es noch nicht mal eine Bestätigung von Rockstar ob es überhaupt für den PC erscheint.


----------



## Jeanboy (8. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen ob GTA 5 Nvidia optimiert ist?
> Bis jetzt gibt es noch nicht mal eine Bestätigung von Rockstar ob es überhaupt für den PC erscheint.




Da hab ich ein bisschen zu weit in meine Glaskugel geschaut, da habt ihr recht. Fakt ist aber, dass GTA 4 mit grünen
Karten besser läuft, genauso wie BF 3


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber, dass GTA 4 mit grünen
> Karten besser läuft, genauso wie BF 3


 
Das ist korrekt.
Fakt ist aber auch dass Metro und Crysis auf AMD besser laufen.
Wieso das so ist weiß scheinbar niemand. Auch die Entwickler von Rockstar und Dice nicht denn letztendlich sind die Unternehmen bemüht dass ihr Game auf allen vorstellbaren Konfigurationen perfekt laufen.


----------



## KempA (10. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

So, noch ne letzte Frage:
Welche dieser 3 Karten würdet ihr bevorzugen?

2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,

2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

2048MB EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,


----------



## Softy (10. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

1. Asus DC-II
2. Gigabyte Windforce
...
...
...
5679. EVGA


----------



## KempA (10. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*



Softy schrieb:


> 1. Asus DC-II
> 2. Gigabyte Windforce
> ...
> ...
> ...


 
Okay, das sagt einiges 
Die Asus hat zwar den niedrigsten Takt von Werk aus, aber ich denke nicht dass man das merkt?

Gibts vllt noch ne bessere? Es soll am Ende nicht an 30,40€ scheitern


----------



## Softy (10. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Die werksseitige Übertaktung merkt man nicht, das ist nur im messbaren Bereich. 

Die Asus ist imo die beste GTX670, weil leise und kühl, die Gigabyte ist aber auch nicht schlecht, so dass der Mehrpreis eigentlich nicht gerechtfertigt ist. Jedoch bietet Asus (in Deutschland) 3 Jahre Garantie auf Grafikkarten, Gigabyte nur 2 Jahre.

Hier ein Vergleich: Lautstärke + Temperatur Direktvergleich : Die glorreichen Sieben: 7x Nvidia Geforce GTX 670 im Vergleichstest


----------



## KempA (10. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Alles klar, ich hol mir die Asus. Schon alleine aus dem Grund dass diese leiser ist.
Wie siehts eigentlich mit der Lautstärke des CPU-Küühlers aus? Hier wurde ein Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A herausgesucht.
Hab beschlossen dass ich mal was leiseres brauche, mein aktueller PC war immer so übertrieben laut. Ich hoffe dass sich hier auch die Schalldämmung des R4 bezahlt macht.


----------



## Softy (10. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Der Macho ist schon OK von der Lautstärke  Noch einen Tick leiser: be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (BK014) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## KempA (10. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Alles klar, dann werd ich den noch einpacken


----------



## Softy (10. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Viel Spaß dann mit dem neuen Rechenknecht 

Feedback wäre super


----------



## KempA (11. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Bestellung ist raus.
Zur Übersicht : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22009f4c3d4828bccf1a80996eafece84d96d9d9932d9
Werde mich die Woche melden wenn alles da und zusammengebaut ist 
Wird bestimmt schön sein nochma en PC zu haben, der schneller als mein MacBook ist


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Das sieht gut aus. Aber den Service Level hättest du dir sparen können.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das sieht gut aus. Aber den Service Level hättest du dir sparen können.


 das sieht nich nur so aus das ist es auch


----------



## Softy (11. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Beim RAM hätte ich 2x8GB Riegel genommen: 16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks

Sonst prima


----------



## Trolli91 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Jetzt hinterher nicht noch Verbesserungsvorschläge anbringen, sonst überwiegt am Ende noch der Ärger die Vorfreude. 
 Starker Pc, da hast du wesentlich mehr drin als bei dem One-Computer


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

4 Ram Riegel sind auch i.O. Macht nicht wirklich einen Unterschied.


----------



## KempA (11. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Ich denke die 16gb sind im Moment sowieso noch unnötig, aber ich dachte mir auf die 40€ kommts jetzt auch net an


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Die bleiben eigentlich auch unnötig. Bis sich 16GB lohnen gibt es schon neue Boards und neue Sockel und DDR4.


----------



## KempA (11. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Gab eben nochma ne Änderung.
Der RAM ist erst wieder Ende der Woche verfügbar. Also hab ich dort angerufen und dafür den von dir geposteten Aris reinmachen lassen... aber 32 GB


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

wieso denn jetzt 32GB?
Musst du etwas kompensieren was bei dir zu klein ausgefallen ist?


----------



## KempA (11. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Nein, als ich heute morgen wach wurde war mein Kaba leer, deshalb musste ich meine Laune bisschen steigern


----------



## facehugger (11. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Selbst 8GB RAM reichen aktuell meist mehr als aus. Aber wer hat, der hat... Viel Spaß mit dem goilen "Rechenschieber" und gib Bescheid, wenn er läuft (Bilder sind hier auch gern gesehn), natürlich auch wenn`s Probs gibt (was wir nicht hoffen)!

Gruß


----------



## KempA (12. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Brauch ich eigentlich nicht noch son Adapter, damit die SSD überhaupt in das R4 passt?

OCZ Accessories Solid State Drive 3.5" ACSSDBRKT2 Adaptor Bracket 2


----------



## Softy (12. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Brauchst Du nicht, die SSD kann im R4 auch ohne Adapter befestigt werden.


----------



## Adi1 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*



recell schrieb:


> Brauch ich eigentlich nicht noch son Adapter, damit die SSD überhaupt in das R4 passt?
> 
> OCZ Accessories Solid State Drive 3.5" ACSSDBRKT2 Adaptor Bracket 2


 
Nicht unbedingt, ein Klebeband reicht auch.


----------



## KempA (12. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*



Softy schrieb:


> Brauchst Du nicht, die SSD kann im R4 auch ohne Adapter befestigt werden.


 
Alles klar, in der Produktbeschreibung vom R4 stand nix von 2,5" Schächten, aber ich trau dir da einfahc mal


----------



## Softy (12. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Hier der Beweis : Test: Fractal Design Define R4 (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


----------



## KempA (12. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Das erste Päkchen kam gerade eben an. 
Leider nur der Kühler


----------



## Softy (12. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Ein sehr feines Stück


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Die 180 Watt TDP schafft er nur wenn die Lüfter mit 150% drehen. 
>schick mal Gerordi LaForge zu Scotty in den Maschinenraum. Wir brauchen mehr Leistung<


----------



## KempA (13. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Noch ne Frage zum Zusammenbau:
Mein aktueller PC ist ein totaler Sauhaufen wenn man die Klappe ma öffnet  Da das R4 ja schon ien integriertes Kabelmanagment hat würde ich diesma gerne etwas Ordnung schaffen.
Wie würdet ihr das ganze am besten angehen. Womit fängt man am besten an und womit hört man am besten auf? Schließe ich Teil für Teil komplett an, oder stecke ich erstma alles drauf und verkabele dann alles am Schluss?


----------



## Rosigatton (13. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Sind ganz gute Anregungen, denke ich 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...17905-how-pc-selbst-bauen-leicht-gemacht.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...156726-how-einen-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html

Ich erwarte mein R4 in den nächsten Tagen  .

Du musst aufpassen, das Du noch an Anschlüsse dran kommst. Wenn da erst mal der Kühler drüber sitzt, ist es ärgerlich, wenn man den wieder abbauen muss. Z.B.


----------



## KempA (13. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Heute dürfte alles bis auf die Grafikkarte, die SSD und den RAM ankommen. Da ich nur alle 3-5 Jahre einen neuen PC kaufe habe ich mich preislich doch noch etwas nach oben orientiert und trotz eurer super Hilfe ihr das System noch geändert 
P/L-technisch ist es im Vergleich zu vorher jetzt wahrscheinlich eine Katastrophe, aber man gönnt es sich ja so selten... An dieser Stelle nochmals vielen Dank an Softy, der sich meinen tausenden Fragen, welche Grafikkarte nun wohl am leistesten wäre und viel Leistung hat so tapfer und hilfsbereit gestellt hat 
Bilder folgen später.


----------



## Softy (13. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*



recell schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle nochmals vielen Dank an Softy, der sich meinen tausenden Fragen, welche Grafikkarte nun wohl am leistesten wäre und viel Leistung hat so tapfer und hilfsbereit gestellt hat
> Bilder folgen später.



Hab ich gerne gemacht  Ein sehr schönes System wird das  Bin schon gespannt auf die Bilder


----------



## KempA (13. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Eben hats geklingelt 
Es fehlen noch RAM, SSD und Grafikkarte.
Sry für die schlechten Bilder, hab nur mein Handy da.


----------



## Softy (13. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Dann viel Spaß beim Zusammenbauen  Und nicht mit dem Bastelkleber sparen


----------



## KempA (13. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Hier ma noch en Vantage-Screen von eben. Freue mich schon auf den Vergleich mit nem Neuen  (auch wenn ich über die Punktzahl verwundert bin, hatte in Erinnerung mit dem Pc schon über 10000P erreicht zu haben)


----------



## Softy (13. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Mach doch mal was aktuelles, z.B. 3dmark11 oder Unigine Heaven


----------



## KempA (14. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

"Sie benötigen DirectX11 fähige Hardware..."  

Die SSD (Samsung 830 mit 256 GB) ist heute auch noch gekommen.
Morgen sollte der Rest auch ankommen. Dabei handelt es sich um 16 GB G.Skill Sniper CL9 Ram und eine KFA2 GeForce GTX 680 EX OC, 4096 MB 
Zeit für den Zusammenbau werde ich leider erst am Samstag finden


----------



## Softy (14. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Den einen Tag bekommst Du schon rum


----------



## KempA (14. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Die letzten Teile sind eben gekommen 
Von der KFA2 GTX680 bin ich positiv überrascht.
Ich dachte da sie eine der leisesten GTX680 ist, wird der Kühler dementsprechend wuchtig sein, aber ganz im Gegenteil. Das gesamte Teil wirkt eigentlich ziemlich flach und die Lüfter sind auch recht klein. Außerdem bin ich froh dass sie nicht noch länger als meine GTX275 geworden ist.

Hier nochma alles aufgelistet:

Mainboard:   Gigabyte Z77X-DH3
CPU:            Intel Core i7 3770k
CPU-Kühler:  BeQuiet! Dark Rock Advanced
RAM :          16 Gb G.Skill Sniper DDR3-1600 CL9
Grafikkarte:   KFA2 GeForce GTX 680 EX OC
SSD:            Samsung 830 Series 256 GB
Festplatte:    Seagate Barracuda 2000GB
Netzteil:        BeQuiet! StraightPower E9
Gehäuse:      Fractal Design Define R4

Als WLP hatte ich immer irgend so ne silberne. Diesma hab ich mir von Arctic Cooling die MX-2 geholt. Ich denke damit kann man nicht viel falsch machen.
Jetzt bin ich ganz heiß auf den Zusammenbau und die ersten Runden BF3 und ANNO


----------



## Softy (14. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Sieht gut aus  Die Arctic Cooling MX2 ist prima. Bin schon gespannt auf Bilder vom fertigen Rechner


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. September 2012)

Ich auch. 

Bilder !!!!!


----------



## KempA (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Soooo es gibt Probleme...
Ich hab alles zusammengebaut (ist ja net es erste ma dass ich das mach), aber er läuft nicht.
Ich drück auf den Powerschalter, die Grafikkarte dreht kurz los und der CPU-Lüfter dreht sich für ne Sekunde und dann hört er wieder auf.
Das wiederholt er immer und immer wieder bis ich das Netzteil vom Strom nehm...

EDIT:
Um etwas genauer zu sein. Ich drück den Powerbutton. Der CPU-Lüfter bekommt einen Schubser und das wars, die Graka dreht eigentlich normal los aber hört dann nach paar Sekunden auch auf.


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Hast Du 2x Strom am Board angeschlossen (8pin und 24pin)?


----------



## KempA (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Ja, ist alles dran.


----------



## KempA (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Ich versuch ma iwas zu drehen...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

recell schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versuch ma iwas zu drehen...




Was zu drehen ?


----------



## KempA (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Vllt hab ich das kleine Stromkabel falschrum dran.... Es ist ein Kabel mit 20 und eins mit 4 Pins.


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Probier mal einen BIOS-Reset.

Wenn das nix hilft, versuche mal in Minimalkonfiguration zu starten (nur Systemplatte, nur 1 RAM Riegel, ohne Grafikkarte etc.)




recell schrieb:


> Vllt hab ich das kleine Stromkabel falschrum dran.... Es ist ein Kabel mit 20 und eins mit 4 Pins.


Das passt mechanisch nur in der richtigen Kombination.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

recell schrieb:
			
		

> Vllt hab ich das kleine Stromkabel falschrum dran.... Es ist ein Kabel mit 20 und eins mit 4 Pins.



Die beiden Pfeile müssen zusammen zeigen.


----------



## KempA (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Die zeigen zusammen.
Manboard-Batterie hab ich jetzt ma gezogen, wenn das nichts hilft versuch ichs ma wie du gesagt hast in der Minimalkonfiguration


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Drück am besten ein paar mal den Ein/Ausschalter des Gehäuses, während die Batterie draußen ist (damit sich die Elko's entladen).


----------



## KempA (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Weder Minimalkonfi, noch Reset hat geholfen.
Da die Graka und die Festplatten ganz normal anlaufen und der CPU-Kühler nur einma kurz angedreht wird kommt das Problem wohl von der CPU. Die Frage ist nur, was ich da jetzt machen aknn...


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Also die Lüfter der Grafikkarten drehen normal und die Festplatten laufen an? Oder geht der ganze Rechner nach dem kurzen Zucken aus?

Schau mal, ob Du aus Versehen einen Abstandshalter (zwischen Board und Gehäuse) eingebaut hast. Das kann einen Kurzen geben. Als nächstes würde ich dann mal alles außerhalb des Gehäuses auf einer nicht-leitenden Unterlage (z.B. der Verpackungskarton des Mainboards) in Minimalkonfiguration aufbauen.


----------



## KempA (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Ja, Festplatten und Grafikkarte drehen ganz normal an. 
Abstandshalter? Hab nur diese Abstandshalter, die zugleich Schraube und Gewinde sind eingebaut.


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Ja, und wenn ein Abstandshalter an der falschen Stelle eingebaut wurde (also da wo kein Loch im Mainboard zum festschrauben ist), kann es zu einem Kurzschluss kommen.


----------



## KempA (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Es waren 9 Abstandshalter und ich habe 9 Schrauben reingedreht. Hab eben nochma nachgezählt, müsste alles stimmen.
Aber dann muss ich jetzt wohl wieder alles außeinander nehmen... :/

Hier das Ganze ma im Video
IMG 1451 - YouTube


----------



## KempA (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Beim CPU-Stromanschluss gibt es 2 Stück. Einma CPU 1 -P4 und einma CPU 2 -P8... macht das en Unterschied?


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Du kannst mal beide ausprobieren, ob 4pin oder 8pin macht keinen Unterschied.

Der CPU Kühlerlüfter ist am CPU_FAN Anschluss?


----------



## KempA (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Ja, hängt am CPU_Fan Anschluss.
Hab das ganze jetzt auch ma in Minimalkonfiguration außerhalb des Gehäuses aufgebaut und es ändert nichts...


----------



## KempA (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Ich mach mir Sorgen dass die CPU oder das Mainboard en Schlag hat...


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Ohne Grafikkarte und mit nur einem RAM Riegel im äußersten Slot läuft auch nix?

Hast Du andere Komponenten zum testen da oder kannst welche organisieren? Wenn nicht, ist doof  Dann bleibt Dir nur, auf gut Glück einzelne oder mehrere Komponenten umzutauschen. Ich würde auf CPU oder Board tippen


----------



## KempA (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Hab nix da und kann auch keine organisieren....
Ärgerlich^10 das Ganze...
Ich bau de CPU-Lüfter jetzt mal aus und bau den Boxed-Kühler ma drauf.
Wenn das keine Änderung bringt muss ich halt schauen was ich mache. Ich denke es wird am einfachsten sein CPU+Mainboard einfach nochma zu bestellen und bei Ankunft zu schauen was kaputt ist und den Rest dann zurückschicken...


----------



## KempA (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Natürlich auch super das jetzt Samstag ist und Mindfactory die CPU erst wieder am Montag reinbekommt. Dann geht wohl vor Mittwoch nichts


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Das ist dann wirklich Pech. Du musst halt jetzt Geduld haben.


----------



## KempA (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Habt ihr da Erfahrung mit Mindfactory? Ich hab nämlich keine Ahnung wie ich da jetzt am besten vorgehe... Anrufen, sagen was los ist/einfach ma neue CPU-Mainboard bestellen und schauen was kaputt ist und den Rest dann zurückschicken/...
Ich weiß halt nicht wie kulant Mindfactory ist. Schließlich wurde die Hardware ja nicht von einem "Profi" verbaut..


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Die tauschen das.


----------



## KempA (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Also am besten anrufen, das Zeug dan hinschicken und warten bis ich neue Teile von denen bekomm?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Ja. Genau.


----------



## KempA (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Und Probleme weil die Teile nicht von einem Profi verbaut wurden machen die in der Regel auch nicht?


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Das spielt keine Rolle. Garantie ist Garantie.


----------



## Jeanboy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Da gehts nur um "sachgemäß" und "unsachgemäß": Wenn ein Profi das Ding falsch einbaut, hat er auch keine Garantie


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Mechanische Beschädigungen sind immer schlecht. Egal ob du das gemacht hast oder ein anderer.
Wenn die Komponente aber nicht weil weil sie eben defekt ist kannst du sie einfach umtauschen.


----------



## KempA (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Alles klar, werd mich am Montagmorgen direkt darum kümmern...
Um alles auszuschließen baue ich vllt heut Abend nochma schnell das Board, mit CPU, einem Ramriegen und der SSD in Minimalkonfi zusammen und häng ma das alte Netzteil aus meinem aktuellen Pc ran. Schaden kanns net...


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Ja, das würde ich noch ausprobieren


----------



## KempA (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Jungs, es geht weiter! Hab ihn jetzt in Minimalkonfi wieder im Gehäuse und er läuft.
Sobald ich jedoch den 2ten Ram aufstecke geht wieder nichts. Ich verscuhs jetzt ma mit Graka


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Könnte sein, dass der 2. RAM Riegel kaputt ist. Oder ist es egal, welchen der beiden Riegel Du benutzt?


----------



## KempA (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Läuft auch mit Graka, scheint wohl am Ram zu liegen. Ob ein Riegel kaputt ist teste ich jetzt gleich


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Und probier auch mal alle 4 RAM Slots durch, nicht dass einer der Slots im Eimer ist.


----------



## KempA (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Es ist KEIN Riegel kaputt. Ist total egal welchen ich benutze, aber sobald ich beide benutze läuft nichts.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

recell schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist KEIN Riegel kaputt. Ist total egal welchen ich benutze, aber sobald ich beide benutze läuft nichts.




Hast du es genau so wie im HB. des MOBO bei Dual Channel beschrieben gemacht ?


----------



## KempA (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Wenn ich die Riegen in Slot 1 und 2 Stecke (also quasi x-0-x-0) geht nichts, bei 1 und 4 (x-0-0-x) ebenfalls nicht. Bei 1 und 3 (x-x-0-0) läufts


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Hast Du den 1. und 3. Slot von der CPU aus verwendet?

Wenn nicht, könntest du den Rechner mit einem RAM Riegel starten und ein BIOS Update machen, vielleicht hilft das


----------



## KempA (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Nein, ich hab auf die Nummerierung geschaut, d.h. 1 und 3 von der Front aus gesehen. Jetzt läufts. Ich mach jetzt den Boxed Kühler ab un den BeQuiet drauf und dann sollte ich eigentlich fertig sein :


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

recell schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, ich hab auf die Nummerierung geschaut, d.h. 1 und 3 von der Front aus gesehen. Jetzt läufts. Ich mach jetzt den Boxed Kühler ab un den BeQuiet drauf und dann sollte ich eigentlich fertig sein :



Viel Glück !


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Super, ich drücke die Daumen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

Viel Spaß auch noch damit !


----------



## KempA (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Soooo  Windows ist am installieren.
Ich danke euch allen VIELMALS für eure Hilfe. Anbei noch paar Bilder (wie immer sry für die miese Quali, hab nurn Handy;P )
Die Ramriegel stecken jetzt übrigens anders als auf den Bildern 

EDIT: Sry, die Bilder sind scheinbar falschrum :d Mein MacBook dreht die immer automatisch, ich hoffe das ist bei euch auch so


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Viel Spass mit dem Teil
Nope bei mir ist dein CPU Kühler unten


----------



## KempA (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Hab noch ne Frage. Ich wollte 2 Partitionen erstellen und hab die SSD deshalb in 156 und 100 GB geteilt.
Die erste installiert ---> kein Problem.
Jetzt wollte ich Win auf die 2te installieren ---> Windows kann auf dem Datenträger nicht installiert werden. Der ausgewählte Datenträger entspricht dem GPT-Partitionstil.
Was kann ich da machen?


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Was hast Du denn auf die erste Partition installiert?


----------



## KempA (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

WIN 7. Auf die 2te soll ebenfalls Win 7.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Fuer was denn doppelt?!?


----------



## KempA (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

EInma 64 Bit und die 100er Partition für 32 Bit. Ich hab angefangen Maschinenbau zu studieren und ein Kumpel von mir, welcher schon in nem höheren Semester ist meinte, dass das aktuelle von der Uni kostenlos zu Verfügung gestellte CAD-Programm nur unter 32 Bit läuft.


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Ich würde beim 1. Windows in die Datenträgerverwaltung gehen und den 2. Bereich formatieren und es dann nochmal probieren.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

Warum keine VM (z. B. Virtual Box) ?


----------



## KempA (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Weil ich mich damit net auskenn 
So ne 2te Partition geht sehr einfach und stört mich nicht, deshalb wollt ichs einfach so lösen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

VM´s sind noch einfacher


----------



## KempA (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Dann google ich mich ma da mal en bisschen rein


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Nimm Virtual Box oder VM Ware Player.


----------



## soth (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Virtual Box ist besser,bzw. bei VMWare muss man sich auch registrieren (wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere)


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Ich nutz VMWare... Is nit schlecht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

SInd die beide Gratis?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Ja, sind sie


----------



## soth (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Ich habe beide 

Ich glaube ich muss nochmal Windows 8 testen...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe beide
> 
> Ich glaube ich muss nochmal Windows 8 testen...




Ich habe Win 8 auch mit VirtualBox getestet.


----------



## soth (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Gibt es noch eine Testversion oder muss ich meine Aktivierungscode aus den weiten des Internets fischen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es noch eine Testversion oder muss ich meine Aktivierungscode aus den weiten des Internets fischen?




Von Win 8 ?


----------



## soth (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Ja, von Windows 8, das mit diesem Metro Gedöns


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, von Windows 8, das mit diesem Metro Gedöns





90 Tage Test von Chip runterladen. 
Ist sogar eine Anleitung dabei wie du es in die VM bekommst.


----------



## soth (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Anleitung für eine VM  Das werde ich wohl hoffentlich noch selbst hinbekommen
Ansonsten wäre ein Link ganz nett....


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> Anleitung für eine VM  Das werde ich wohl hoffentlich noch selbst hinbekommen
> Ansonsten wäre ein Link ganz nett....




http://www.chip.de/downloads/Windows-8-RTM-64-Bit_43463405.html


----------



## Dellwin (16. September 2012)

*Re: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Ich hatte den Fehler gemacht und Windows 8 auf meine Festplatte installiert. Nach der Deinstallation musste ich feststellen dass diese denn Bootloader von Windows zerstört hatte, so dass ich nicht mehr hochfahren konnte. Trotz aller Bemühungen den Loader zu wiederherstellen, blieb mir nix anderes übrig Windows neu aufzusetzen.


----------



## KempA (16. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Hier mal en Vantage-Screen.
Zu 3D Mark 11 hab ich ne Frage und zwar hab ich nur knapp über 9300 Punkte und beim Healt Check steht dass mein PC eigentlich besser sein sollte... Während des Benchmarks ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich z.B. bei dem einem Test konstant 59,9 FPS hatte und bei einem anderen 30. Es sah aus, als wäre ein FPS_MAX Befehl am laufen und deshalb macht er nicht die eigentlich möglichen FPS. Dies würde auch das schlechte Ergebnis erklären...
Was kann ich da machen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (16. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Mach mal nen 11er, dann können wir vergleichen, hab ähnliche GraKa und auch nen i7.


----------



## KempA (16. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Hier ist der 11er.
Wie gesagt, es sah aus als wäre die maximale FPS-Zahl festgelegt...
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-D3H score: P9326 3DMarks


----------



## GeForce-Lover (16. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Ich mach gleich mal nen Gegentest.


----------



## Softy (16. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Hattest du VSync aktiviert?

Hier kannst Du vergleichen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/201974-3d-mark-11-pcghx-rangliste-rev-2-a.html


----------



## KempA (16. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Also in den Grafiktreibern-Einstellungen sollte nichts aktiviert sein (Vantage lief ja auch normal).
Im 3Dmark11 ist VSync auch deaktiviert.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (16. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

So, wieder da


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KempA (16. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Hmm, ich denke dass ich dann etwas über 10000 Punkte eigentlich schaffen sollte. Meine GTX ist ja etwas höher getaktet und hat 4GB VRam. Also scheint irgendwas an den Einstellungen net zu stimmen...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

4 GB bringen nix bei gleichem Takt.


----------



## Softy (16. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Für 10K Punkte musst Du schon etwas an der Taktschraube (sowohl CPU als auch GPU) drehen.


----------



## KempA (16. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Nach einem Tag bin ich wirklich sehr zufrieden. Endlich BF3 auf Ultra ohne Laggs 
Das einzige wo ich ein paar Ruckler auf den höchsten Settings hab is Guild Wars 2 (da hab ich immer so zwischen 30 und 80 FPS). Wundert mich zwar bisschen bei meinem System, aber gut...
Das ganze System ist auch recht leise, jedoch höre ich immer "laute" Lüfter. Ich denke das können eigentlich nur die Gehäuselüfter sein.
Wollte die 2 Lüfter jetzt durch diese tauschen
140x140x25mm be quiet! Silent Wings 2 - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
Außerdem hab ich gesehen dass vorne am Gehäuse ein Schalter ist bei dem ich zwischen 5,7 und 12 V switchen kann. Ich denke der ist auch für die Lüfter. Wenn ich hier jedoch was mache, passiert nichts. Ma schaun ob ich da noch was anschließen kann.
Außerdem hätte ich noch ne Frage zur Soundkarte. Im Moment hab ich meine alte Creative Xfi Xtreme Gamer eingebaut. Würde sich da ein Wechsel lohnen? Ich spiele sehr viel CS und hab immer nur ein Headset dran (Sennheiser PC360).


----------



## soth (16. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Nein, ein Wechsel der Soundkarte würde sich nicht lohnen, wohl aber ein guter Stereokopfhörer


----------



## KempA (16. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Hab vor wenigen Monaten erst über 150€ für das Sennheiser ausgegeben  Ich spiele wie gesagt hauptsächlich CS und dafür ist das PC360 wirklich sehr sehr gut.


----------



## soth (16. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Da hättest du lieber in einen Beyerdynamic DT770 oder DT990 investieren sollen + billiges Ansteckmikrofon ala Zalman Mic1....


----------



## KempA (16. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Mir war damals schon bewusst dass ich für das Geld Kopfhörer mit weitaus besserem Klang bekomme, aber da es in CSS hauptsächlich um die Gegnerortung und nicht ums "schön klingen" geht hab ich mich damals für das Sennheiser entschieden.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

War aber dämlich, mit nem Dt770 kannste auch Gegner orten


----------



## soth (16. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*



recell schrieb:


> Mir war damals schon bewusst dass ich für das Geld  Kopfhörer mit weitaus besserem Klang bekomme, aber da es in CSS  hauptsächlich um die Gegnerortung und nicht ums "schön klingen" geht hab  ich mich damals für das Sennheiser entschieden.


 Jaja, dieser Aberglaube das Hifi-Kopfhörer nur für Musik geeignet wären...

Was unterscheidet den Hifi-Kopfhörer von Headsets oder Gamerprodukten, mal abgesehen vom wesentlich besseren P/L Verhältnis? (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel: Bose, Beats)
.
.
.
Richtig, nichts 
Wenn man bei einem Stereokopfhörer besser Instrumente orten kann, dann funktioniert das mit der Gegnerortung auch wesentlich besser!


----------



## KempA (16. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Ja ist ja gut, war wohl en Fehler 
Trotzdem werd ich net wieder viel Geld für neue Kopfhörer investieren 
Hab eben nochma 3d Mark 11 laufen lassen, diesma warens nur knapp über 9000P.
Was sagt ihr dazu: Health Check
?


----------



## Softy (17. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Hast Du die CPU übertaktet? Denn der Physics Score wird bei 3dmark11 von der CPU berechnet, und auch beim "combined" Score spielt die CPU eine große Rolle.

Ein paar mehr Punkte bringt auch folgendes:
-Energiespareinstellungen im BIOS und unter Windwos deaktivieren
-nicht benötigte (Hintergrund-)Programme und Dienste abschalten
-Windows Aero-Oberfläche deaktivieren
-Virenscanner für den Benchmark deaktivieren


----------



## Jeanboy (17. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*



Softy schrieb:


> Hast Du die CPU übertaktet? Denn der Physics Score wird bei 3dmark11 von der CPU berechnet, und auch beim "combined" Score spielt die CPU eine große Rolle.
> 
> Ein paar mehr Punkte bringt auch folgendes:
> -Energiespareinstellungen im BIOS und unter Windwos deaktivieren
> ...



Die billigen Tricks der Bencher, damit ihr Balken um µmm länger ist 


Wenn die Punkte in etwa mit Ergebnissen von anderen Systemen passen, würde ich mir da nicht den größten Kopf drum machen,
wenns auf einmal paar Punkte mehr/weniger sind


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Wichtig ist dazu auch zu sagen dass du das ganze mit einem frisch installieren Windows machen sollst auf dem nur das absolut notwendigste installiert ist.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Jep, deshalb hab ich ne billige 2. SSD nur fürs benchen


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Du Lümmel . Ne 2te "billige" zum benchen  . Nein, ich bin überhaupt nicht neidisch . Morgen wird mein alter Knecht gepimmt. Will demnächst mindestens 2,9 GHz aus dem alten Q8200 würgen. Mit dem Matterhorn Pure sollte das auch realistisch sein. hoffe ich.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Naja, zu Weihnachten gibt´s auch 32Gb RAM


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Was machst Du mit 32GB RAM ? Ich habe schwer überlegt, mir 16GB zu gönnen, aber dann hat Ratio gewonnen, ebenso wie beim BQ CM 480 Watt. Bei Graka und MB hat Ratio verloren .


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Soso ich will ja nicht die Bremse sein aber bevor wieder ein Mod auftaucht, würd ich sagen B2T


----------



## KempA (17. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Mir gehts überhaupt nicht um die Punkte. Mich hats nur gewundert dass GeForce-Lover mit der gleichen Cpu und einer etwas langsamer getakteten GTX680 mehr Punkte erreicht als ich und dass meine einzelnen Scores (also CPU und GPU einzeln) recht gut sind, aber die kombinierten halt so schlecht :/


----------



## Softy (17. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Vielleicht hatte er ja die CPU übertaktet oder ein frisches Windows oder so  Aber ich würde mir da jetzt keinen Kopf machen. Solange alle Spiele flüssig laufen ist der 3D Murks Wert eh


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

So etwas ähnliches wollte ich auch schreiben . Jedes System ist halt immer "special". Schei.ss auf die Benchmarks. Die Karre rennt, oder?


----------



## KempA (17. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> So etwas ähnliches wollte ich auch schreiben . Jedes System ist halt immer "special". Schei.ss auf die Benchmarks. Die Karre rennt, oder?


 Abgsehen von GW2, wo ich 30-70 FPS hab und GTA 4 wo ich auch nur knapp über 35 FPS bin bin ich zufrieden


----------



## Softy (17. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Bei GW2 könnte es auch an der Internetverbindung liegen. 

Spielst Du GTA4 "blank" oder mit Mods?


----------



## KempA (17. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*



Softy schrieb:


> Bei GW2 könnte es auch an der Internetverbindung liegen.
> 
> Spielst Du GTA4 "blank" oder mit Mods?


 GTA4 spiele ich blank.
Internetverbindung ist ne 16000er Leitung der Telekom.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

So, um das klar zu setellen: Sowohl der i7 als auch die GPU waren leicht OC´t. Hab extra für dich Takt weggenommen


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Sowohl der i7 als auch die CPU ? Nehme an, Du meintest die GPU .


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Hab meinen Fail wegeditiert.


Hast ja Recht. Aber der Fail war genial


----------



## KempA (18. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*



recell schrieb:


> GTA4 spiele ich blank.
> Internetverbindung ist ne 16000er Leitung der Telekom.


 
Was denkst du zur FPS-Zahl mit den Infos?
Bei GW2 hat ein Kumpel von mir mit nem schwächeren System öhnliche FPS und bei GTA 4 denke ich, dass ich auch mehr haben sollte oder ist GTA immer noch so belastend, auch für aktuelle PCs?


----------



## KempA (22. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

So, es gibt hier doch noch was.
Ich hatte doch nichts falsch zusammengebaut, das Mainbaord hat einen Schaden.
Der Ram läuft nur im Single-Channel, ich hab mit Mindfactory telefoniert. Ich soll einfach ein neues bestellen und das alte zurückschicken.
Denkst ihr ich sollte mir nochmal das Gigabyte holen, oder das etwas teurere Asus SABERTOOTH Z77 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail bzw ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX ?

Das Asrock unterstützt -soweit ich weiß- SLI mit 2x 16 Lanes und man weiß ja nie was noch kommt


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*



recell schrieb:


> Das Asrock unterstützt -soweit ich weiß- SLI mit 2x 16 Lanes und man weiß ja nie was noch kommt


 
Nein tut es nicht.


----------



## KempA (22. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Und welches Mainboard könnte ich da nehmen?


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*



recell schrieb:


> Und welches Mainboard könnte ich da nehmen?


 
Gar keins. Sockel 1155 hat immer nur 16 Lanes weil die CPU nicht mehr hat.
Wenn du eine Plattform mit mehr Lanes haben willst musst du Sockel 2011 oder AMD nehmen.


----------



## KempA (22. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Achso, dann bleib ich glaub einfach beim Gigabyte 
Für ein SLI-System mit 8 Lanes muss ich keine 580€ für ne 2te GTX680 ausgeben


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*



recell schrieb:


> Achso, dann bleib ich glaub einfach beim Gigabyte
> Für ein SLI-System mit 8 Lanes muss ich keine 580€ für ne 2te GTX680 ausgeben


 Limitieren tut das aber nicht stark so ungefähr 5% bis 10%


----------



## KempA (22. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Soweit ich das mitbekommen hab ist das Problem mit den Mikrorucklern immer noch nicht behoben, richtig?


----------



## Legacyy (22. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Es hat sich verbessert, aber ist immer noch vorhanden.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*



recell schrieb:


> Soweit ich das mitbekommen hab ist das Problem mit den Mikrorucklern immer noch nicht behoben, richtig?


Die gibs imer noch aber nur leicht.
manche nehmen sie aber auch gar nicht wahr


----------



## Softy (22. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Die Mikroruckler Problematik ist bei der GTX 690 bislang am besten gelöst: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 690 (Seite 8) - ComputerBase

Ich konnte bislang noch keine entdecken


----------



## KempA (22. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Ja, aber die eine GTX680 liegt ja schon hier 
Wie ist die GTX690 eigentlich zusammengesetzt? Als ich bei Hardware das letzte mal aufm aktuellen Stand war, war die GTX295 das Maß alles Dinge, diese bestand damals ja quasi aus 2 GTX260, wie sieht das eigentlich bei der 690er aus?


----------



## Softy (22. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Die GTX 690 ist ebenfalls eine Dual GPU Grafikkarte: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 690 (Seite 2) - ComputerBase


----------



## KempA (22. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Ja, ich weiß 
Wollte wissen welche Grafikchips verbaut sind, aber das steht ja da 
Ist schon krass wenn man mal drüber nachdenkt dass ne Graka 1000€ kostet


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich konnte bislang noch keine entdecken


 
Dann nimm doch mal die 3D Brille ab. 



recell schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß
> Wollte wissen welche Grafikchips verbaut sind, aber das steht ja da
> Ist schon krass wenn man mal drüber nachdenkt dass ne Graka 1000€ kostet



Die GTX 690 besteht aus zwei GTX 680 Chips die einen geringeren Takt haben als der in der GTx 680.
Die GTX 295 bestand übrigens aus zwei GTX 270 Chips und nicht aus zwei GTX 260 Chips.


----------



## KempA (28. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

So, das neue Mainboard ist hier und mein Ram läuft jetzt endlich im DualChannel.
Und schon ist die 3DMark Score etwas höher 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-D3H score: P9914 3DMarks

Ich werd am Wochenende mal etwas am CPU-Takt drehen. Ich denk dann sollten die 10000 Punkte auch mit einer nicht übertakteten Graka drin sein...


----------



## target2804 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Würde mir dennoch gedanken machen. irgendwie bin ich mit deutlich weniger geld nahezu genauso gut dran wie du 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8H77-V score: P9281 3DMarks

dein speichertakt scheint übrigens 667 (1333) Mhz statt 800 (1600) zu sein^^


----------



## Softy (28. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*



target2804 schrieb:


> Würde mir dennoch gedanken machen. irgendwie bin ich mit deutlich weniger geld nahezu genauso gut dran wie du
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8H77-V score: P9281 3DMarks



Sein Score passt doch, die GTX680 ist nunmal nur ein paar % schneller als eine GTX670. Das weiß doch jeder 

Btw. 10K Punkte habe ich schon mit einer HD7950 geschafft : AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 score: P10056 3DMarks


----------



## KempA (28. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Der Speichertakt hat mich auch leicht verwundert, aber dann hab ich mir hier im Forum andere Benchmakrs angeschaut und da stand der Speicher fast überarll auf 667, ich dachte der taktet da automatisch runder oder so?


----------



## Softy (28. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Schau doch mal bei CPU-Z (Reiter Memory), da steht der Speichertakt. Du kannst ja mal einen CPU-Z Screenshot posten.


----------



## KempA (28. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Hier mal en Screenshot. Eigentlich ging ich davon aus, dass der Ram bei Beansprachung automatisch auf die 1600 taktet. Ich hab wie schon geasgt mal in den Becnhmarks von anderen Usern hier nachgeschaut und da taktet der Ram fast überall auf 667.


----------



## Softy (28. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Die RAM Frequenz musst Du im BIOS manuell einstellen, oder im BIOS das XMP-Profil aktivieren. Dann wird der RAM automatisch eingestellt.

Die Option findest Du im OC-Menü ("DRAM-Frequency")


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*



recell schrieb:


> Hier mal en Screenshot. Eigentlich ging ich davon aus, dass der Ram bei Beansprachung automatisch auf die 1600 taktet. Ich hab wie schon geasgt mal in den Becnhmarks von anderen Usern hier nachgeschaut und da taktet der Ram fast überall auf 667.


 
Dein RAM läuft mit 1333MHz.


----------



## Softy (28. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Hast Du es jetzt hinbekommen mit den 1600 MHz?


----------



## KempA (28. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Im Moment bin ich noch auf der Arbeit, ich versuchs wenn ich Zuhause bin


----------



## KempA (28. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

So, bin jetzt Zuhause (zumindest kurz  )
Ich muss im Bios den Ram also auf 800 einstelle, richtig?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Genau. Dann taktet er effektiv mit 1600.


----------



## KempA (28. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Alles klar, dann hats jetzt ohne Probleme geklappt 
3DMark11 läuft in diesem Moment gerade mit den neuen Ramsettings und der CPU@ 4,2 GHz 
Kaum hab ich die CPU leicht übertaktet wurde der Kühler beim hochfahren zum ersten Mal hörbar "laut"


----------



## KempA (29. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Kann euch leider keinen Screen mit übertakter CPU präsentieren, da 3DMark11 beim Physiktest immer abstürzt sobald ich die CPU übertakte.
Aber alles @ stock (Ram jetzt auch auf 1600) hab ich 10101 P


----------



## GeForce-Lover (29. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Haha, ich hab mehr


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. September 2012)

recell schrieb:
			
		

> So, das neue Mainboard ist hier und mein Ram läuft jetzt endlich im DualChannel.
> Und schon ist die 3DMark Score etwas höher
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-D3H score: P9914 3DMarks
> ...


Ja ich glaib die paar herz packst du damit noch


----------



## KempA (29. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Haha, ich hab mehr


 
Aber übertaktet, oder?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (29. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*



recell schrieb:


> Aber übertaktet, oder?


 Nicht wirklich, wenn ich OC, dann min 5GHz


----------



## KempA (29. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Dann weiß ich auch net was ich falsch mach.
Ich hab halt keine leere Platte, sondern hab 3DMark einfach auf meinem normalen System drauf. Mir ist aber gerade aufgefallen dass ich garantiert noch ein paar Pünktchen mehr bekomme, wenn ich den Ram noch auf 9-9-9-24 einstelle und nicht wie er jetzt automatisch auf 9-11-11-29 eingestellt wurde einfach lasse    Bei CommandRate... nehm ich da besser 1T oder 2T?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (29. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*

Ich hab ne leere "Bench-SSD"...


----------



## target2804 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ich hab ne leere "Bench-SSD"...


 
du hast ja auch keine hobbies 

@TE: wenn deine CPU bei 4,2Ghz abkackt, würde ich evt mal die spannung etwas erhöhen. wobei man bis 4,5Ghz ja nahezu mit auto settings kommt, da von da aus ja eigentlich viel mehr spannung gegeben wird, als nötig.


außerdem hab ich den größten.... banner  siehe smiley



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (29. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*



recell schrieb:


> Bei CommandRate... nehm ich da besser 1T oder 2T?



Minimal (messbar) schneller ist 1T.



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, wenn ich OC, dann min 5GHz



Das glaube ich erst, wenn ich es sehe


----------



## GeForce-Lover (29. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC für CS, GTA5, BF3- einfach ONE Gamestar PC?*



Softy schrieb:


> Das glaube ich erst, wenn ich es sehe


 Beim nächsten mal bekommst du nen Screenshot


----------

